# Need solid advice on food plot



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Admins - sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. please move if so!


My farmer has corn, and I was not able to purchase any standing corn from him this year. So I was wondering, is it possible to plant Rye once he harvests his corn? If so will the deer feed on Rye once all the other corn/bean fields are harvested?
I hunt in NE Indiana where Corn and Beans are literally everywhere.

I would like to get Rye planted out there as a late season food plot, and heard you can plant it late and it'll continue to grow in 33+ degree weather.

Any advice would help.
thanks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah you might try the bowhunters forum youll get a better response....


----------



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

a combination of elbon rye and winter wheat will work,the wheat i know can be top sowed and will sprout quickly with a little moisture.......


----------

